# Gaddi-Shack trip 2 pic's.



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome hunt man.jealous for sure.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Man that looks like fun. Whats up with the funky duck feet? Did cripple that one in the water and watch it try to get away?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty awsome shi-kid! Looks like one hell of a good time, pretty sure you got all of us jealous. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice pics Dan. Let me say this, there is a crap load of mallards still way north of you, and we hit mallard nirvana.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Great job, Dan. Can't say thanks enough for turning my misfortune into an awesome time out there- even with a frantically worried wife and all!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

From the looks of that crew in the pictures it appears y'all uglied about 10% of the ducks in ND to death.   :lol:

Looks like a blast great pics.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great job guys! Thanks for the report. Been talking for a couple years now about hitting the Devils lake area. Your report just sealed the deal for next year!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Trumpeter swan tag? Nice. How are they as table fare? Wish they would throw a few tags out for the damn mutes around here. They are taking over the lakes and I have watched them drown new born Canadians in front of my house:rant:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> From the looks of that crew in the pictures it appears y'all uglied about 10% of the ducks in ND to death.   :lol:
> 
> Looks like a blast great pics.


paul, i just read that comment out loud here and the guys all laughed...:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ma1979 said:


> Great job guys! Thanks for the report. Been talking for a couple years now about hitting the Devils lake area. Your report just sealed the deal for next year!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


fun trip. just don't expect bountiful limits every hunt and you will have a good time. enjoy the people and the land while we have it. 

I know i post limits here and there but there is a lot of strike outs and depressed hunters some days.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Good shootin'! What's the yella stuff in the pan? Hangover cure?


Hasn't even been a month and I could be talked into hitting the road again. Still have a week left on the license, however Mrs. TNL may think differently.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

TNL said:


> Good shootin'! What's the yella stuff in the pan? Hangover cure?
> 
> 
> Hasn't even been a month and I could be talked into hitting the road again. Still have a week left on the license, however Mrs. TNL may think differently.


The 9th thru the 16th are open at the Gaddi-Shack...:evil: You sure you don't want to rethink that?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 1 swan tag in the group and today they had time to chase them.


the island behind them looks awfully familiar. Was that over in "my neck of the woods" by any chance?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> paul, i just read that comment out loud here and the guys all laughed...:lol:


I just figured you were all in halloween costumes. Then i looked again...OH WAIT...THOSE AREN'T COSTUMES!!!! :evilsmile


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

did well this morning, on the road in a few minutes for home.



Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice pintail and widgeon drakes!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

2 wigeon are going to LFT and the one pin is decent but has a couple flaws...gonna see what he says about it...if he can dress it up all 3 are going in a hanging mount.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice, can't wait to see em.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 2 wigeon are going to LFT and the one pin is decent but has a couple flaws...gonna see what he says about it...if he can dress it up all 3 are going in a hanging mount.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice! Those are dandies there! I got two beautiful drake widgeon out of one flock when we were there in Oct, and I thought about mounting both. Decided not to. Kinda regretting it.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks like a great trip. I talked with some guys that were in Rugby that didnt do very well at all. That was last week though.


----------



## Say Yah To Da U.P. Eh (Jul 5, 2012)

man looks like fun wish I could have 10 percent of your success. Keep um coming


----------



## bigpapa8108 (Nov 1, 2012)

So I have a group of friends and myself who would love to get out there, do you use a guide or do you do all of your own hunts or use a guide? Also how much does a trip like this cost, we are looking for next year or the following. Thanks for any info P.M. if necessary.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bigpapa8108 said:


> So I have a group of friends and myself who would love to get out there, do you use a guide or do you do all of your own hunts or use a guide? Also how much does a trip like this cost, we are looking for next year or the following. Thanks for any info P.M. if necessary.


its all self guided. just need to find a house or motel to stay at and do a lot of research on how/what to hunt.

Dave (wingmaster22) and I have a house (gaddi-shack) out there and rent it out when we're not there. I'm pretty booked with returning renters for 2014 tho. I won't know for sure for a couple weeks as previous renters submit for 2014.


----------



## bigpapa8108 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, we will do that, I will have to just research a bit more to know where to be


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pics

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

